# East bay slaughter!



## Capt Jim West (Feb 24, 2010)

I don't put that many pics of my trips here on 2cool. But yesterday I had a client catch a pig of a trout! This fish was just under 28 1/2 but her girth was huge and she was just busting full of eggs. I didn't weight the fish. I just measured her, took a quick pic and then released her. I really wish I would have got her actual weight! But I'm sure with that kinda of girth that this fish was well over 9 lbs.

Oh yeah, I almost forgot. We also caught 60 trout too with a 2 boat party!


----------

